# Wider Seats on the 787?



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 21, 2015)

British Airways plans to offer wider World Traveller (Economy) seats on the 787 after numerous customer complaints. The seat width will be increased by 0.5". While that might sound like very little, every little bit helps in the cramped 787 Economy cabin.

Source: http://www.businesstraveller.com/news/ba-b787-9-to-offer-wider-economy-seat.


----------

